# V Box Spreader removal and storage ideas?



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

I am needing some ideas on how to remove my spreader without the use of my bobcat(its usally on a jobsite). It does not snow enough around here to keep it on my truck all winter. I was hoping on an easy way to accomplish this. Does anyone have any ideas or pictures of how you guys do it?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Two thoughts....

1. Weld some "s" hooks to the v-box on the top and use a chain to lift it out. This may not work if your bobcat cannot lift that much weight that high in the air.

2. Weld a hook on the top of the v-box in the back by the motor. Use a chain to slightly lift and pull the v-box out at the same time. Build some HD saw horses and slide them under the v-box as you pull it out. Use bobcat bucket to push it in as you remove the saw horses to install it.

Just my ideas, neither one may work but it may the ideas rolling. Hope it helps! :waving:


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for your ideas snowmatt, but I may have worded it incorrectly, I do not have my bobcat here at my house. So I need to find a way to do it without the bobcat. Thanks though


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I rigged up a framework that I put one ton chain hoist on and use the frame to slide 6x6s through to let the Vbox rest on when not mounted to the truck. Just takes about five minutes to hook or unhook. I've got some pictures that I'll see if I can post.

Also, there are some pictures in thread "storing the Vbox" that can't be loaded in a second thread: 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=10274&highlight=storing+Vbox


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

Build a gantry crane setup. Two legs with a large header across the top. Hang a chain from the middle. You can use the dump to lift the spreader, hook the chain and lower the dump...... I would only do it empty though.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Midwest,
You could spend another 10K on your truck and not have to ever get out of the truck.

I have a sander on a bed like this one also 2 other flat beds and a 500 gal. hydroseeder. The dump bed like yours is 2 yd box.
I liked this one so much I bought another one. I sure love those Fords.


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*steel beams*

You can go to home depot and buy all the steal support beams you need. Depending on your setup and space, set up an I beam with a chain hoist and lift it right up.

Then, set it on the garage floor for the summer, lay a piece of plywood across it and you have yourself a brand new workbench!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

how 'bout using the bed hoist? and buy a new chute every time you unload lol
and as far as loading it your answer is in every 12 pack  you buy and how many friends you have, cheap though hard on equipment


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Pay a tow truck guy $25.00 to do it! :waving:


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

NJ Plowman said:


> Pay a tow truck guy $25.00 to do it! :waving:


Around here, it is a $125.00 minimum for a wrecker to do boom work.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

If you have agarage like pictured above if the are above isn't finished all you have to do is poke a hole to get an eyebolt through the plywood floor then bolt it through an 8ft, 4X6 laid across the floor joists and you be fine. I stored a 2.5 yd Torwell stainless like that for 3 winters no problem, would just pt the gate down at night and back right under it every night and would lower it in when needed.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

hey metro,

It looks like I am in the wrong business, I should get a wrecker and move up to you!  

We usually get a wrecker to do that type of stuff here in NJ for around a $25 to $40 road call. Of course it usually takes about 15-20 minutes, not hours at that price. Maybe you can work out a deal and salt the guys driveway to his garage...


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Look in your local paper and see who has pallet rack for sale, then get 2 uprights, and 4 cross beams, set them up where ever you want to store it, and then put a chain hoist across the beams on 4x4 or 6x6. I think you could do all the rack for $80, it will stand up to being outside, and you can move it wherever you want it, as well as store other things on it. Just an idea, I'll post pics of mine sometime when I get around to it.
Greg


----------



## kyle volz (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds like this is an easy project if you want to put some time an effort into it. However, another solution may be to sell it and get a SnowEx 6000 or 8000 with the express mount kit. That unit can go in and out of your truck with the express mount kit in about five minutes and two people. Just a thought. I have four of the SnowEx spreaders for that reason. I need my trucks for other things and I can get the spreaders in and out as necessary.


----------



## peewee (Apr 5, 2001)

3 guys can lift and slide it back far enough to put a saw horse under the rear (engine) side, then 2 guys lift the front off the bed as the third guy drives ahead and gets the other saw horse to support the front. Done in 2 minutes and a little grunt work


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*use a boat lift cable type*

You ever think of a boat lift attached to a reinforced garage ceiling? I got a boat lift with cables given to me. The idea is to mount to beams in the ceiling of garage lift up the Highway superP 10 ft spreader and drive out.

The boat lift is rated at 3000 lbs+ and the spreader is around 1000. When I get this project completed Will let you know how it works. Dont see why it wont work.

Dave


----------



## tcalb2 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if this would work but I built this for my 300gal hydroseeder, it weighs about as much as my sander empty. You put a piece of pvc pipe under the back end when your ready to take it out and then you hook up the little boat winch and winch it onto the boat trailer rollers and once you get it about 40% out you put the pvc pipe under the frame on the stand and crank it the rest of the way off. Worked well for the hydroseeder before I had a shop. Now my shop has a overhead hoist and the stand just sits outside.


----------

